# sac à papier



## Zareza

Salutare!

Cum s-ar putea traduce în română expresia franceză *sac à papier*? Am înțeles că este un fel de înjurătură ușoară cu registru larg de emoții, de la mirare la furie trecând prin nemulțumire. Având un registru atât de larg, probabil doar contextul poate lămuri. Doar că nu prea ajută prea mult în textul de mai jos.

Ah! ne m’en parlez pas, madame Bovary! Ce matin même, il a fallu que j’aille dans le Bas-Diauville pour une vache qui avait  l’enfle; ils croyaient que c’était un sort. Toutes leurs vaches, je ne  sais comment... Mais, pardon! Longuemarre   et   Boudet!   *sac   à   papier*! voulez-vous bien finir! Et, d’un bond, il s’élança dans l’église.


----------



## danielstan

Iata o traducere de aici:
https://bibliotecapemobil.ro/content/scoala/pdf/Doamna Bovary - Gustave Flaubert.pdf
– Ah! Nu mai spuneţi, doamnă Bovary! Chiar azi-dimineaţă a trebuit să mă duc la Bas-Diauville să văd o vacă ce se umflase; credeau că o deochease cineva. Toate vacile lor, nu ştiu cum... Dar, iertaţi-mă... Longuemarre şi Boudet! *Arde-v-ar focul*! Isprăviţi odată! Şi se năpusti în biserică.


----------



## farscape

Colegii mei francezi din Quebec s-au amuzat copios și unul chiar și-a propus să folosească expresia ca să evite unele exprimări mai dure.

Cert este că după ei, expresia nu este consacrată, mai degrabă creată de scriitor ca să se potrivească personajului, ceva de genul "mii de trăznete!" dacă personajul ar fi fost un pirat 😎

_Arde-v-ar focu! _pare ok deși e adresată direct indivizilor pe când  *sac à papier* nu e. _La naiba!_ și _Pentru numele lui Dumnezeu! _nu le-aș folosi dar tentația e mare 🙂


----------



## Zareza

Mulțumesc amândurora pentru răspunsuri!

Chiar m-am gândit oare ce ar răspunde francezii din Québec 
Pentru că între timp am aflat că *sac à papier est un juron euphémisé*, expresie folosită pentru a înlocui cuvântul *sacrament *(Québec)* = *sacre, blasphème,  juron manifestant la colère ou le mécontentement, care provine de fapt din cuvântul* sacrement = *action de sacrer, consécration, sanctification. Adică *sac à papier *este o înjurătură nedusă până la capăt, oarecum stilizată. (De fapt un element pentru caracterizarea personajului lui Flaubert.)

Din textele de mai jos înțeleg că *sac à papier* se traduce în limba țintă numai în funcție de contextul respectiv, lăsând o libertate foarte mare de traducere. Fiecare personaj cu înjurătura lui.

_-Ah bah! c’est la chaleur… *sac-à-papier*! La chasse est un délassement bien enchanteur, et je me promets aujourd’hui beaucoup d’agrément , *sac-à-papier*!…_ — (Desverger & Gustave Albitte, _L'ouverture de la chasse : tableau-vaudeville en un acte_, scène 4, créée à Paris au Théâtre des Variétés, le 9 septembre 1838)

_-Ah ! *sac à papier*, mon abbé, il y a une vérité ; elle est bien grande celle-là : péché caché est à moitié pardonné !_ (1842. Histoire complète de Vidocq et des principaux scélérats qu'il a livrés à la justice d'après les propres documens et mémoires de cet homme extraordinaire)

_-La cause est remise à demain, dit Boucard. À l’ouvrage, messieurs ! *Sac-à-papier* ! L’on ne fait rien ici._ — (Honoré de Balzac, _Le Colonel Chabert_, 1844)

_-La tête de ma nièce qui paraît à une lucarne ! *Sac à papier* ! comme elle crie ! Furieuse, furieuse !_ — (Sophie Rostopchine, comtesse de Ségur, _Le général Dourakine_, 1863, chap. 4)

_-*Sac à papier* ! Fanchon, te voilà encore en train de lire ! Quel liseron incorrigible ! Je te préfère grimpant aux arbres, Miss Sacripant !
-Tonton, pourquoi dites-vous « *Sac à papier* » ? Ça ne veut rien dire.
- Ah ! Pourquoi ? Une habitude de famille… Mon père le disait. Je le dis aussi._ — (Flora Cès, _La cour anglaise : roman_, L'Âge d'Homme, 1996, p. 71)


----------



## farscape

În Quebec așa zisele înjurături sunt de fapt blesteme prescurtate din care n-au păstrat decât referințe la artefacte și ritualuri religioase și nimic altceva : nu sunt verbe, nu se menționează acțiuni sau proceduri, doar referințele menționate.

Pentru înjurături mai pe-nțelesul tuturor se recurge la standardele clasice din engleză.


----------

